# Newborn pooping everytime she passes gas = diaper rash and tons of diapers HELP!



## mom2beAB

I'm hoping someone out there has had the same issue and can give us some advice...

DD is 2wks old and about a week ago she started pooping just a tiny bit CONSTANTLY (her poops are very watery, but she is peeing a lot too, so Ped said not to worry about that). She basically goes a little almost every time she passes gas so every time I feed her we go through several diapers as she goes a little bit over and over. Then when she naps or sleeps at night, she always wakes up with at least a little poop in her diaper, so not only is this insanely frustrating with diaper change after diaper change (and applying ointment, wiping, repeat...), but the poor thing has bad diaper rash already that isn't getting any better because she doesn't have time to dry out.

Her ped said this may just be the way she is, but also said we could try probiotics to see if they would help (this was only day 1 so giving it a week or so). And I have also given up Dairy because it makes her insanely gassy and she gets mucousy and green poop with it (I'm fairly certian this is a completely different issue as DS was the same way).

Has anyone had this problem before or have any ideas on what might help?? I don't like the idea of formula, but I wonder if giving her a little bit each day might help make things more solid and have her stop going so much?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## 2xy

I really don't think formula is the answer.

Could you give some information on what you are using for diapering? What ointments and other cleaning items are you using? I had one child who was hypersensitive to most brands of disposable diapers, and another who was very sensitive to baby wipes. It's entirely possible that the rash is not from poo.


----------



## mom2beAB

I have used several kinds as we've gone through a million -

First (before the rash) I used 7th Generation and Earth's Best, and NO diaper cream (I never used any preventatively with my son unless he had a rash, which was rare).

After she got the rash, then I bought Pamper's Swaddlers Sensitive diapers, only because they're so much softer than the other ones and she already had the rash. I've been using a couple different ointments, balmex, desitin max strength, some hydrocortisone, and most often mustela stelactive (for mod to severe rash). Oh, and using pampers sensitive wipes.

But although I do want to clear up the rash, obviously, my main issue is how to keep her from constantly going, I'm sure that's what's doing it because her bum is always wet and then we're constantly wiping (I do dab her off w/ a tissue to get her as dry as possible too).


----------



## Neuromancer

If you use disposable diapers, you might give cloth a try. Our son doesn't get rashy when we keep him in cloth. It may not work for you, but if so it would be a simple solution! We use coconut oil as our only "diaper cream," but rarely need it.


----------



## 2xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom2beAB*
> 
> But although I do want to clear up the rash, obviously, my main issue is how to keep her from constantly going, I'm sure that's what's doing it because her bum is always wet and then we're constantly wiping (I do dab her off w/ a tissue to get her as dry as possible too).


Well, she's a newborn, and presumably breast-fed, so what you're describing sounds pretty normal to me. I would lay off the chemical products and see what happens. Use a natural protective barrier rather than ointment (coconut oil was already mentioned), and soap and water for cleaning her bum. You can also use a sprayer to clean her rather than wiping.

No matter how "sensitive" these products claim to be, they are full of chemicals. Years ago I bought some flushable wipes to keep near the toilet, and they claimed to be "soothing and gentle"...you know, because they had aloe in them along with all the chemicals. Two out of the four people in my family ended up with swollen, irritated bums from using those "soothing" wipes.

I'd venture a guess that your baby's poo is far less toxic to her skin than the products that are being used. You might want to post this in the diapering forum to see if the mamas there have any advice, since it's been many years since I've done diapers and there are so many more options and gadgets nowadays.


----------



## mamazee

What color is her poop now? It sounds potentially like oversupply - you might google and read about that and see if it sounds right.


----------



## goodygumdrops

Formula is definitely not the answer. It is pretty normal for babes to poop a ton when their that age. I would tackle the diaper rash by using a skin barrier with zinc at every diaper change. On the contrary, I would also let her have a lot of diaper free time...just lay her on an absorbent cloth diaper and if she goes you can just change the cloth she's lying on. If the rash is on her vulva and looks really shiny and red, she may have a possible yeast infection. I would certainly make sure the doctor takes a look.

Formula isn't going to make her stomach any better as breastmilk is the most easily digested and formula may cause her to have more gassiness.


----------



## mamazee

I didn't get as far as the formula thing. No, formula is likely to make things worse, not better, esp. if you've had to give up dairy. If her stomach is sensitive, it's particularly important she get 100% breast milk.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

This is perfectly normal...and with in the next week you should see a change in the poo and diapers. I think it's way to early to take foods out of your diet. I'm a Lactation Consultant and I advise mothers to wait it out....3 weeks is way to early to start making diet changes....but...after 5 babies of my own.....it's worked great for me...by waiting it out. I almost took dairy out of my diet because my baby was gassy....but now at 11wks...he is not gassy anymore. But I do know that every baby is different. I too would stop using all those chemical ointments and put breast milk on her bottom and let it dry before putting on a diaper. Coconut oil works wonders....i even used it on my bum after baby!


----------



## Neuromancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie*
> 
> I almost took dairy out of my diet because my baby was gassy....but now at 11wks...he is not gassy anymore. But I do know that every baby is different.


This was true for me, too! He was so gassy and uncomfortable in the mornings for several weeks that I began to wonder if it was something in my diet (and I love dairy), but that stopped around the same time as it did for Mamato2wild ponnie.


----------



## mom2beAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mamato3wild ponnie*
> 
> This is perfectly normal...and with in the next week you should see a change in the poo and diapers. I think it's way to early to take foods out of your diet. I'm a Lactation Consultant and I advise mothers to wait it out....3 weeks is way to early to start making diet changes....but...after 5 babies of my own.....it's worked great for me...by waiting it out. I almost took dairy out of my diet because my baby was gassy....but now at 11wks...he is not gassy anymore. But I do know that every baby is different. I too would stop using all those chemical ointments and put breast milk on her bottom and let it dry before putting on a diaper. Coconut oil works wonders....i even used it on my bum after baby!


Ok, so it's perfectly normal for her to have poop marks at every diaper change, all day long? (I mean like constantly, like change her and I put her down and she does it again LITERALLY a minute later, her diaper is almost never clean!) I haven't talked to a single person who's had a baby that does this!? I know it's normal to poop at every feeding, but this is to the extreme. I so hope you're right that it just works itself out. The reason I gave up the dairy is because my son was exactly the same way (mucousy poop and green), and then I was able to work it back in when he was a few months old, he has no dairy issues now. The rash is finally clearing up after a day w/ the zinc oxide cream (I have been "airing" her out and did use breastmilk on her bum too), it seems to be the only thing that works since she's constantly going and it creates a barrier from her skin.


----------



## mom2beAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamazee*
> 
> What color is her poop now? It sounds potentially like oversupply - you might google and read about that and see if it sounds right.


It's super bright mustardy yellow most of the time, and very watery (which her ped said is normal as long as she's having wet diapers also, I seem to remember my son's being very similar, but maybe not quite as watery).


----------



## mamazee

If it's bright mustardy yellow, I would try to relax and wait for her body to adjust to life outside the womb. She won't poop that often forever. They can poop very frequently the first few weeks though, some kids more than others.


----------



## goodygumdrops

I am also an almost Lactation Consultant (sit the exam in three weeks) and yes, it sounds perfectly normal to me. I'm sure it's hard to see your little one have a sore tush but just keep using that zinc cream to prevent the rash from returning. Hugs...


----------



## gemasita

My babe has a "skid mark" almost every time we change him so I assume it's the same as what is going on with yours...poops each time he passes gas. He does get red just *right* around where he poops.


----------



## mom2beAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gemasita*
> 
> My babe has a "skid mark" almost every time we change him so I assume it's the same as what is going on with yours...poops each time he passes gas. He does get red just *right* around where he poops.


How old is your son? I'm hoping this stops and works itself out soon - she cries most times that she does it too, usually until she actually has a real poop


----------



## SeattleRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom2beAB*
> 
> I have used several kinds as we've gone through a million -
> 
> First (before the rash) I used 7th Generation and Earth's Best, and NO diaper cream (I never used any preventatively with my son unless he had a rash, which was rare).
> 
> After she got the rash, then I bought Pamper's Swaddlers Sensitive diapers, only because they're so much softer than the other ones and she already had the rash. I've been using a couple different ointments, balmex, desitin max strength, some hydrocortisone, and most often mustela stelactive (for mod to severe rash). Oh, and using pampers sensitive wipes.
> 
> But although I do want to clear up the rash, obviously, my main issue is how to keep her from constantly going, I'm sure that's what's doing it because her bum is always wet and then we're constantly wiping (I do dab her off w/ a tissue to get her as dry as possible too).


It's funny that you mention that you switched from 7th gen to Pampers, because when my son has a diaper rash (which is very, very rare) I switch him from his usual Huggies to 7th gen because it's less irritating. The only thing I use on severe rashes is desitin. Using too many products doesn't make it better.


----------



## mad4mady

I didnt read all the replys so sorry if this is a repeat but do you have an milk oversupply?? I ask because gassy, green poos can be a result of your baby filling up on the foremilk and not getting enough of the higher fat milk. I have oversupply and I was having a similar issue until I started only using one breast per feeding. She still poos a ton but they are no longer green and she isnt as gassy. She stll has a rash but I think that was due to a nut sensitivity...since cutting out the nuts the rash is clearing up. I also noticed she is not as rashy since I switched full time to cloth diapers. However, if your already stressed about the amount of diaper changes...it will increase with the cd. That is what I am stressing about...all the washing!!


----------



## mom2beAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeattleRain*
> 
> It's funny that you mention that you switched from 7th gen to Pampers, because when my son has a diaper rash (which is very, very rare) I switch him from his usual Huggies to 7th gen because it's less irritating. The only thing I use on severe rashes is desitin. Using too many products doesn't make it better.


Ironically, I stopped using 7th gen with my son (my first) because I felt like it made his whole diaper area red, it was very weird. We cloth diapered him, and I plan to with DD, but right now there's no way I could possibly keep up with the laundry as much as she's going - plus, like you mentioned, so far the only thing that is working (and working great, I might add), is the max strength desitin, so I'm not about to use that with my cloth. I'm only using the pampers because they are so soft and she was so sore, but hate that they are scented (why do they feel the need to scent them!?)... my fav disposable is Earth's Best, just wish they were softer, they're pretty stiff.


----------



## mom2beAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad4mady*
> 
> I didnt read all the replys so sorry if this is a repeat but do you have an milk oversupply?? I ask because gassy, green poos can be a result of your baby filling up on the foremilk and not getting enough of the higher fat milk. I have oversupply and I was having a similar issue until I started only using one breast per feeding. She still poos a ton but they are no longer green and she isnt as gassy. She stll has a rash but I think that was due to a nut sensitivity...since cutting out the nuts the rash is clearing up. I also noticed she is not as rashy since I switched full time to cloth diapers. However, if your already stressed about the amount of diaper changes...it will increase with the cd. That is what I am stressing about...all the washing!!


How long do you feed if you're only doing one side at a time? I don't think I have oversupply?? How would I know (I know breast size isn't supposed to matter, but mine are very small and I'm never engorged unless she goes really long at night)? I feed on each side for 10-15 min usually, but sometimes much longer if she seems really hungry or if I just happen to have lots of extra time and she's sleepy-so I think she's getting the hind milk??.

We had a visit with the chiropractor today that I think might prove to be very helpful for many reasons - both with adjustments and with modifying my supplements (my prenatal mineral may have been upsetting her) and adding some probiotics for both of us. So fingers crossed, I will give it a few days and update!


----------



## gemasita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom2beAB*
> 
> How old is your son? I'm hoping this stops and works itself out soon - she cries most times that she does it too, usually until she actually has a real poop


He's 5 months old. He did it even more in the beginning...now it's not EVERY time we change him. But it was before. Maybe she's either fussy because she hasn't gotten the "real" poop out or because the poop is irritating her bum. I know that does help you though. Maybe the foremilk/hindmilk imbalance is something to look into more.


----------



## Marissamom

both of mine had skid marks with every fart as newborns, they stopped as their poo got less watery (gradually between 4-8 weeks?).


----------



## girlspn

My 3 week old poops a little everytime she passes gas as well. I change diapers almost every hour or two in the daytime (she doesn't poop at night). I use cloth, and couldn't avoid her getting a diaper rash. She got a rash when she was a week old already. It comes and goes. The ped said to use Sudocream, and while I am hesitant about using chemicals on her bum, I don't know what else to do. It's an angry-looking rash. Does coconut oil really work? I read that some babies might be allergic so I wasn't sure to try or not...


----------



## corysmilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azhie*
> 
> My 3 week old poops a little everytime she passes gas as well. I change diapers almost every hour or two in the daytime (she doesn't poop at night). I use cloth, and couldn't avoid her getting a diaper rash. She got a rash when she was a week old already. It comes and goes. The ped said to use Sudocream, and while I am hesitant about using chemicals on her bum, I don't know what else to do. It's an angry-looking rash. Does coconut oil really work? I read that some babies might be allergic so I wasn't sure to try or not...
> 
> my dd had a nasty yeast infection rash. it was red, and actually bled in some spots. It woudl not go away with just diaper cream. I had to get some nystain from the drugstore and it helped almost right away.


----------



## somegirl99

Mine had "skidmarks" the first few months. I had oversupply/overactive letdown, not sure if that was related.

What helped was to do EC (elimination communication), using cloth diapers as backup. It helped him learn how to get the poop out more thoroughly on the potty.

With prefolds or flats, you can refold the diaper a few times so that the little bit of poop is not touching baby, and you don't go through nearly as many diapers.

We used CJ's Butter to help with the rash, worked great.

Good luck!


----------



## nextcommercial

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS387US387&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=caldasene+powder#q=caldesene+powder&hl=en&pwst=1&rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS387US387&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=cjAaTpvpMJPpgQeip7QM&ved=0CC4QrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=9d820c5439c605d8&biw=1212&bih=683 I can only find it at Walgreens or CVS though, they no longer sell it at Target.

Caldasene baby powder is a zinc oxide/cornstarch powder. It works very well to protect while also giving the bum cheeks some time to dry out.

Also, try getting some really good infant prefolds. Try a "bikini" twist, it will also give her more air time without making a huge mess of everything she's sitting on. Cloth diapers are tough though, because if you buy them new, they need to be washed a LOT before they are ready to use, and you have to order them online, so that doesn't solve her immediate problem. If you know anybody near you that has some, maybe they would let you have a few to use for a couple of days?


----------



## lismcc

my 6 week old is having tiny squirts/skidmarks of watery poop all the time too. we are going through tons of cloth diapers, though i do the same thing someone previously mentioned about folding the prefolds different ways so the poop isnt constantly touching his skin. he has a red ring around his anus and ive read this could signal a dairy allergy ... anyone know how accurate that is? i have eliminated almost all dairy, just use a tiny bit of butter in baking, but nothing else. i find he has much worse gas that appears painful when i eat dairy. even with what ive eliminated, he still has the red ring and it is actually worse than before.

we parttime EC too, but his signals/timing is changing, plus we've been out of the house the last 2 days so hes spent more time in a diaper, and now he has a rash with the red ring. it is hard to keep him dry because of the frequent poop squirts, but we spend a lot of time with a naked butt. though i always have to have a cloth diaper on my lap because of the poop squirts and get poop dribbled on me often. but i believe that a naked butt will heal faster so i let him hang out that way everyday for atleast an hour.

they are seriously like little drops of poop seemingly all the time. i feel like it is normal, but it is certainly annoying. i dont understand it. i am going to talk to my midwife about it this week and show her his bottom. she saw it a couple weeks ago and said it was totally normal for him to poop like this, but i wanna make sure again. it is reassuring to hear that this is/has gone on for other people.

i am using a homeade salve of plantain and comfrey and olive oil on his bum.


----------



## mom2beAB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lismcc*
> 
> my 6 week old is having tiny squirts/skidmarks of watery poop all the time too. we are going through tons of cloth diapers, though i do the same thing someone previously mentioned about folding the prefolds different ways so the poop isnt constantly touching his skin. he has a red ring around his anus and ive read this could signal a dairy allergy ... anyone know how accurate that is? i have eliminated almost all dairy, just use a tiny bit of butter in baking, but nothing else. i find he has much worse gas that appears painful when i eat dairy. even with what ive eliminated, he still has the red ring and it is actually worse than before.
> 
> we parttime EC too, but his signals/timing is changing, plus we've been out of the house the last 2 days so hes spent more time in a diaper, and now he has a rash with the red ring. it is hard to keep him dry because of the frequent poop squirts, but we spend a lot of time with a naked butt. though i always have to have a cloth diaper on my lap because of the poop squirts and get poop dribbled on me often. but i believe that a naked butt will heal faster so i let him hang out that way everyday for atleast an hour.
> 
> they are seriously like little drops of poop seemingly all the time. i feel like it is normal, but it is certainly annoying. i dont understand it. i am going to talk to my midwife about it this week and show her his bottom. she saw it a couple weeks ago and said it was totally normal for him to poop like this, but i wanna make sure again. it is reassuring to hear that this is/has gone on for other people.
> 
> i am using a homeade salve of plantain and comfrey and olive oil on his bum.


This is exactly what my daughter has been doing, but I'm happy to report that things are getting better!!

The only thing that cleared up the diaper rash was the original desitin paste... yucky but at least her bum has healed. Now I just use that at night and the california baby stuff during the day (I love it http://www.californiababy.com/calming-diaper-rash-cream-2-9-oz.html ). I'm still not using my cloth because of the creams, and I'd never keep up w/ the laundry, but we're getting better I think.

As far as allergies, do you know of a good holistic doctor or chiropractor? They might be able to help you determine what foods might be affecting him. I took her to see my chiropractor who has helped us with all kinds of things in the past and (she does muscle testing and could test her through me), was able to determine that the prenatal mineral that I was taking wasn't agreeing with her and put us both on probiotics (so far I only have been taking it and she gets it through my milk and it's already helping). She also said there is a valve (can't remember the name) in the intestines that can get stuck open that can lead to the "leaking." We haven't eliminated the problem, but things are much, much better (I still don't have any dairy as it makes her SO gassy, she's a totally different baby if I have even a little), but she has been having more "real" poops and has been much less gassy, and now she actually passes gas without the little leaks all of the time.


----------



## GiJohnsGirl

I am glad things are getting better! It is def normal though. I often take dd legs up to her belly (sometimes massaging her stomach if it is very hard) to help get out more at time. It helps to squeeze it out if they are having a hard time with pooping and tummy time can help as well. I also use an all natural butt cream for prevention (I know, I know) but prevention is better than a rash!


----------



## lismcc

glad things are getting better for you too! the rash on babys bum has cleared for me too, but we've still got bumps on other parts of his body, plus the red ring on his anus. im going to the midwife today and we will discuss all these things. i also have an apt with my acupuncturist soon who is very good at "tracking" issues, even if unseen. i am also on probiotics. its hard to know if he has allergies or if it is heat rash because it is so hot! and otherwise he is not very irritable.


----------



## JTA Mom

I skimmed through the replies and your update.

Leaking poop at this age is really normal. They do grow out of it in a few weeks.

I wouldn't put much stock into the allergy thing until your baby's poops start becoming more regular and/or there are other signs (increased fussiness, etc). Poop is very hard on skin, and at that age their skin is so incredibly delicate.

For that and when my boys developed a particularly icky rash (like with the stomach flu), I'd put on the original desitin, and then top it with petroleum jelly. The petroleum jelly made a great buffer between the super sticky desitin and the scratchy diaper. It would also prevent the poop from getting stuck to his bum. I can remember trying to scrub off the desitin coated poop from a sore bottom, and it isn't fun! It also meant that the desitin stayed on the important parts rather than rubbed off.

A,o


----------



## Calliope84

We had a red "ring" and rash when my daughter was that age because she was allergic to dairy and I was eating it constantly... We don't have rashes now and we use cloth.


----------

